# Jointer Blade Sharpening Jig



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

After an extensive web search for suitable jointer blade sharpening jigs and local / convenient sharpening services, I decided to design a jig to sharpen my 6” blades with my WorkSharp 3000. There were plans for a mounted slider version out there but with some quick measurements, I couldn’t see how the geometry would work nor did it seem to allow blade to table adjustments. 

This design was after a failed version of a blade holder I initially fabricated for use with a stone/plate setup. Once this jig is adjusted for the specific blade geometry, you just slide the carriage back and forth across the disc, applying pressure as needed.

*The highlights:*

The old carriage holding the blade has a couple 1” counter bore finger holes (not shown) which are used to manually hold and slide the carriage against the frame and rotating table. The carriage was cut to suit my specific blade geometry (35deg). This setup allows easy removal (just pick it off) during sharpening.
The blade is held on to the carriage with double sided tape. (I stumbled on this during mock up. I was going to use a magnet but reconsidered – the tape holds just fine).
Both vertical height and micro bevel adjustments are possible.
It has an oak carriage on a maple miter slot stock I had previously cut – both waxed.
Both vertical and horizontal miter stock guides are easily replaceable if needed (not glued)
The vertical movement guide was a good after thought – it allows for variable pressure during sharpening (but I lost any left to right vertical adjustment originally intended with the 2 holding screws)

*Lessons learned:*

The carriage / frame slide has loosened a little with use. Not to the extent of corrupting the sharpening process but I would replace the oak with something else. 
The frame is mounted (removable) to a base plate the sharpener sits on. All things are mostly square but I did have to shim one foot of the sharpener with a fender washer.
You tend notice the “throb” in the sharpener more with a little pressure and this much blade on the plate. I bolted the sharpener to the base plate – this helped a little. 
I might attempt some type of magnetic configuration to assist holding the carriage against the frame during movement, maybe a couple medium grade magnets in the carriage and something metallic in the frame / miter stock.


----------

